# Gutschein-Mail



## mr.xp (3 Juli 2003)

Hallo

Fast jeden 3 dritten Tag bekomme ich immer eine E-Mail namens "Gutschein-Mail".

In der einen Mail kann ich TV-Kandidat in der anderen Autotester werden!

Und zum Schluss steht in der Mail folgendes:
_Um sich aus diesem Verteiler auszutragen, klicken Sie folgenden Link,>abmelden!<_

Wer hat von Ihnen auch solche Gutschein E-Mail's bekommen.

Ich habe von anderen Quellen gelesen das solche Mail's sehr gefährlich sein können!! (u.a. 0190-Dialer,Viren).

Über weitere Info's oder Erfahrungen zu dieser Sache wäre Ihnen sehr dankbar.


Übrigens:
Die Absender-Adresse heißt "[email protected]"


MFG
mr.xp


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Juli 2003)

Hm,

warum sollen eMails gefährlich sein? Meine bleiben immer schön brav im Computer )))

Auf keinen Fall solltest Du "Abmeldelinks" benutzen. Damit bestätigst Du, daß Du die Spam-eMails liest. Damit wird Deine Adresse für die Spammer schlagartig viel wertvoller und besonders intensiv bespammt. 

Gleiches gilt für Leute die statt Text-eMails HTML-eMails lesen. Hier gibt es versteckte, nur einen Pixel große Minibildchen, die das Lesen bestätigen.

Absenderadressen sind in Spammails eigentlich immer gefälscht, Du mußt Dir die Headerzeilen ansehen.

Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, dann schau auf http://www.antispam-ev.de vorbei. Fragen kannst Du im Forum http://forum.antispam.de stellen.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## mr.xp (4 Juli 2003)

Hallo


Danke für die Adressen,werde mal weiter schauen ob ich fündig werde.

MFG 
mr.xp


----------

